

Mozilla Adopts 2 Real Firefox Cubs - ciscoriordan
http://mashable.com/2010/12/03/mozilla-adopts-2-real-firefox-cubs-pic/

======
prodigal_erik
Good thing they had that trademark problem. Adopting a phoenix would have been
tricky. Also, d'aww.

------
aberkowitz
Brilliant advertising ploy; it seems kind of stupid that they aren't using
this opportunity to push HTML5 / Ogg Theora video.

~~~
gkoberger
The team working on it tried to, however it unfortunately wasn't technically
feasible (on the server side, at this scale). The pre-made videos all use
HTML5 video tags, however.

------
Groxx
Strikes me as an epic publicity stunt. But they _are_ cute.

------
Mithrandir
Video: [http://firefoxlive.mozilla.org/wp-
content/themes/firefoxbeta...](http://firefoxlive.mozilla.org/wp-
content/themes/firefoxbeta/assets/videos/Highlight_Reel_Teaser_Letterbox.ogv)

~~~
icegreentea
Just go to the actual site! There's live cams of them frolicking.

<http://firefoxlive.mozilla.org/>

Now I just have to find a way to run these streams side by side the kitty cams
and then I'll never ever have another productive minute in front of my
computer again.

~~~
RK
I couldn't get the videos to work in Firefox, but they worked in Chromium...

------
epo
Dear God! Hacker news has really gone to the dogs (or is that cubs?)

